# ANOTHER SCHWINN



## Kickstand3 (Dec 28, 2020)

This one is not a ballooner , but still Cool . I bought it from a picker in the North East. Thanks to @Krakatoa for making it happen


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Here we go


----------



## hzqw2l (Dec 28, 2020)

so what was in the big box?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 28, 2020)

tease


----------



## John G04 (Dec 28, 2020)

I think I know what it is! Nice buy, gonna make a great rider and a rare find. Looking forward to seeing you clean it up


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 28, 2020)

Bam ! 
Nice wall hanger for now! Looks like it could be kinda fast with a different set of tires and wheels tho , for now I’ll just look at it in my office


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 28, 2020)

Love it! You don't see high-pressure wheeled ballooner frames very often!


----------



## Krakatoa (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice and clean spacious building you have there Mr Rolando!

Needs a skate ramp!


----------



## Rusty Klunker (Dec 28, 2020)

Kickstand3 said:


> *Thanks to @Krakatoa for making it happen*




He sure is easy to work with and does an excellent job of packing and shipping!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 28, 2020)

NICESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## JLF (Dec 28, 2020)

Nice looking bike!


----------



## Hammerhead (Dec 31, 2020)

Very nice!


----------



## SKPC (Dec 31, 2020)

Sweet early 27.5 Schwinn!  And those wheels!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 1, 2021)

Another piece of awesome bicycle history , congratulations !!!!!


----------



## irideiam (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 1, 2021)

Let's see your 28"(High Pressure) Ballooner style bikes! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I know Colson offered a "High Pressure" option at least into '37 when most manufacturers had already switched over to 26" ballooners. I'm curious if others had this option as well? Please post up any ballooner type bikes that came factory with 28" singletubes. Mike  1937 Colson Singlebar with...




					thecabe.com
				












						Sold - 1930's Schwinn C Model? + parts | Archive (sold)
					

SOLD   Fresh barn pick. Have been told this is either a 30's C Model or Cycleplane frame. It's in pretty rough shape, it sat outside for a bit. Comes with "star" skiptooth crank, rear wheel and skip tooth cog, long spring saddle with no cover and setback seatpost, bars and stem. Fork has truss...




					thecabe.com


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2021)

Yeah!
I like the proportions.
Very unusual.
Congrats!


----------



## Schwinn1776 (Jan 1, 2021)

super cool


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jan 1, 2021)

Here it sits for now. Every time I walk in my office there she sits. I really want to ride it tho . Thanks for the kind Words much appreciated


----------



## Cooper S. (Jan 2, 2021)

I gotta get me one of those


----------

